# New here..



## hwangsara (Oct 12, 2010)

I am really new to MAC. I've been using makeup since I was a teenager but only used it on special occasions. I first started using store brand makeup found at your local drugstore. This January, I decided I'm going to treat myself and started to use brand name stuff. So far, I'm in love with MAC products and Lancome products. I love MAC because it recycles! That's the best thing about MAC!


----------



## anne082 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## aic (Oct 13, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi & welcome to Specktra!

  	It is awesome that you can take empties back to mac... I really think all brands should do that. It really makes me feel like it's really worth giving MAC sooo much of my money.


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome!!!

  	Enjoy the forums


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Oct 17, 2010)

to specktra! happy to have you here!


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

new to specktra and posting away... thanks for having me =D


----------



## tears3101 (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome dear


----------

